# OMG!!!



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I LOVE my Fiance!!!!! He told me today that when we buy our house in 6-12 months he will support my dream of becoming a Bengal Breeder!!! Not with Envy of course she's pet quality not breeder quality, but he says I can save all the money im making from now til when we buy the house and use it to buy my first Queen!!! He said he would cover the rest of the costs (vets bills, stud fees,web site design, advertising etc) 

I am SOOOO happy!!! Ive wanted to be a breeder since I was 15, and it looks like my dream will soon come true! I plan on starting out small with only one Queen to see how it goes, OMG im sooo excited!!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

And I'm so JEALOUS :lol: Can I be in line for one of your kittens?  Pretty Please?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

It will be quite some time before we have any kittens, I have a LOT of learning to do, such as how best to improve the breed, I need to take some classes on animal medical care so should a bad situation arise I could help on the way to the vets, I need to find the perfect breeder to get my queen from, this is going to be a very substantial investment and I don't want to make any mistakes. I also need to take classes on genetics to find out how best to improve the breed.

I hope one day I will be able to bless people with the wonder that is the Bengal, and I hope I can make Jean Mill proud.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!  

I really love how the bengals look, so I'm sure you'll have great fun breeding these gorgeous cats.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh my goodness! ^_^ How wonderful! I wish you luck with all your research and hope you get a very healthy and happy queen. Post your website when you get it up! I can't wait to see it. ^_^

P.S. I am so jealous! I want to breed Maine Coons when I get settled down (like... years from now) God this is so cool! I am so happy for you! *still bouncing in the background*


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

That's great news!! I love Bengals - my Tony is a Bengal mix (which would probably make Jesse one too because they're littermates, but he doesn't seem like it at all - maybe they had different fathers).

Good luck!!


----------

